# Are we speaking with a pure heart?



## formula1 (Dec 14, 2010)

2 Timothy 2 - Verse 22 is key.

[14] Remind them of these things, and charge them before God not to quarrel about words, which does no good, but only ruins the hearers. [15] Do your best to present yourself to God as one approved, a worker who has no need to be ashamed, rightly handling the word of truth. [16] But avoid irreverent babble, for it will lead people into more and more ungodliness, [17] and their talk will spread like gangrene.

[22] So flee youthful passions and pursue righteousness, faith, love, and peace, along with those who call on the Lord from a pure heart. [23] Have nothing to do with foolish, ignorant controversies; you know that they breed quarrels. [24] And the Lord’s servant must not be quarrelsome but kind to everyone, able to teach, patiently enduring evil, [25] correcting his opponents with gentleness.


----------



## christianhunter (Dec 14, 2010)

formula1 said:


> 2 Timothy 2 - Verse 22 is key.
> 
> [14] Remind them of these things, and charge them before God not to quarrel about words, which does no good, but only ruins the hearers. [15] Do your best to present yourself to God as one approved, a worker who has no need to be ashamed, rightly handling the word of truth. [16] But avoid irreverent babble, for it will lead people into more and more ungodliness, [17] and their talk will spread like gangrene.
> 
> [22] So flee youthful passions and pursue righteousness, faith, love, and peace, along with those who call on the Lord from a pure heart. [23] Have nothing to do with foolish, ignorant controversies; you know that they breed quarrels. [24] And the Lord’s servant must not be quarrelsome but kind to everyone, able to teach, patiently enduring evil, [25] correcting his opponents with gentleness.



I think we are ALL guilty of this one Brother.There is no arguing it either.Everyone wants to think they are right,When only THE LORD is just and Righteous.Rightly dividing HIS WORD,in Spirit and in Truth.Amen on your reminder of our frailties in the flesh.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 15, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> I think we are ALL guilty of this one Brother.There is no arguing it either.Everyone wants to think they are right,When only THE LORD is just and Righteous.Rightly dividing HIS WORD,in Spirit and in Truth.Amen on your reminder of our frailties in the flesh.



On the surface, that sounds very simple doesn't it?
Anytime God forces me to decide things for myself, He's expecting me to simply give myself back to Him.
But we often think we're sooooooo smart don't we.
Maybe we're all guilty.  I know I am.


----------



## gordon 2 (Dec 16, 2010)

"Remind them of these things, and charge them before God not to quarrel about words, which does no good, but only ruins the hearers. [15] Do your best to present yourself to God as one approved, a worker who has no need to be ashamed, rightly handling the word of truth. 

I don't what to quarrel about this but my eyes see these glories: "not to quarrel about words" and " a worker who has no need to be ashamed".

My Christ is into works. The "handling" of them to be exact.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xyr6ouZtfqc?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xyr6ouZtfqc?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------

